# Charecter I May Make A Full Body Fursuit!



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 6, 2011)

(Sorry its so big x.x) But im thinking about making him a fursuit his name is Insanity If you have any ideas or suggestions plz tell me also im wondering how long i should make his tail and the head shape so if you have an idea im glad to hear! :grin:


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you take a digital photo of your computer screen?


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2011)

*>>> COLOR THEORY <<<*

None of these colors go together. To be honest it's kind of ouchy on the eyes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2011)

Needs less different colours.

Preferably ones that match a little bit and/or contrast well.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 6, 2011)

I know i was thinking about taking away the green but its name is Insanity hes kinda messed up and yea i toke a pic of my computer screen cause i couldnt find out how to save it so it pissed me off lol (maybe also the red)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 6, 2011)

control shift 3 is your best friend, or the thing "print screen" if your comp has it

SCREEN CAPTURE FOR THE WIN


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 6, 2011)

Dont have paint or photoshop  (Excuse my crappy computer)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> I know i was thinking about taking away the green but its name is Insanity hes kinda messed up and yea i toke a pic of my computer screen cause i couldnt find out how to save it so it pissed me off lol (maybe also the red)



If he's meant to look insane, he doesn't look insane. He just looks like a regular wolf/dog/whatever just being all normal and chillin' after SOMEONE ELSE went insane with spraypaint, not the animal.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 6, 2011)

>.< The fursuit will look diffrent
Ok people?!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> >.< The fursuit will look diffrent
> Ok people?!



But out of curiosity, what differences will be made? Are there any more aside from taking those colours out?.

Anyway, I suggest that if you want lots of pretty attention-grabbing v) colours, you make it a large part purple, a smaller part green (like say, the underbelly) and the smallest part yellow, like head hair if applicable. The amount of yellow you're using there doesn't look too good.


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> >.< The fursuit will look diffrent
> Ok people?!



Then show us. You need to make a solid ref sheet before jumping into building a fursuit and potentially wasting expensive materials.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you sure that you really want to be seen dressed like that character? (This is all my opinion, ignore it if you wish) I don't mean to rip apart your design, but really, I think he might be a little too "insane" for a suit. I've seen many fursuits (when I'm bored I like to browse fA and see if I can find fursuit makers in case I find one that I might commission in the future) and I like simple ones. I'm normally more picky about the markings and accessories more than color (hell, my fursona is green and blue). But I feel that it -is- possible to go overboard with it, and that seems to be the case here. It looks like you haven't put much thought into his design. The colors seem random and the markings are crazy. Personally, I don't design characters with designs so complex I never draw them again. 

If you really love this character and are positive you want him as a suit, then I can respect that. But please realize that you'll be showcasing this design in the world out in public. I feel that the reaction you would receive would be more "What the hell happened?" instead of "Cool character, I like the suit!" I myself have had those two reactions browsing suits. And FYI, I'm not giving names as to which suits I honestly just don't like and which ones I love the most. 

Again, this is my opinion. But I think simpler would be better and I'd suggest trying to find colors that work together more. Yes, purple and yellow are complimentary colors, but that's not necessarily the kind of thing you'd want for character design. He's your character so I can't force you to change his design, but like others have said, you might want to rethink what you're doing with him.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion but i think i might have a way to make this work  ill definitly show you all my progress i think ill be airbrushing this one (>.< dang i need money) and hopfully he'll turn out nice  I mean its kinda the same (or less) amount of detail people put on some tiger fursuits. Yes the markings are crazy and im afraid of how its gonna turn out ill sketch my final fursona soon the one i have is made from a wolf maker thing on deviant art so i need to modify it i may do less spots and think about the whole shape and form ill keep ya updated!


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree with Tiger and everyone else.

He may need a re-work if you actually want to wear a suit of him. Personally, he looks like a Sparkledog-type-beast to me and from what I have seen, they don't turn out to be very viable characters. That is just my opinion.

Tips for re-designing him: 
Consider your colors. If you like all of these colors, try and experiment with the particular shades of them. Honestly, I don't think they work well at all but if you truly want to keep him these colors then try picking different hues.
Consider your design. Try to incorporate all of your colors throughout the design, not just in specific areas that contain only one color. For example, that red tip on the tail looks to be a copy-paste add-on at the end because you did not really know what color to put there. Maybe omit the green and replace all of that with the red? The purple body just seems like an awkward hue to me, play around with how light/dark that color is. The spots need to be played with as well, in my opinion, because you simply have too many of them. They're a little overwhelming. It's okay for a dog to have black claws, too. Your ear-tips are in need of a re-work because to me it looks like his ears were just dipped in green paint at the end. The yellow should carry up in to the top of the inner-ear. This is all in my honest opinion.

If you really like him, as Deo said, show us a ref-sheet of how you want the suit to look. Suits are very expensive (especially the fur) and you would not want to waste any of your time and money for something that you won't absolutely love.


----------



## morphology (Nov 6, 2011)

You will definitely want to do less spots if you plan on making it a fursuit, especially a fullsuit.  While extremely complex dark spots/markings on a light colored background are not too bad, light colored markings on a dark background are a nightmare.  And if you want to sew the spots on instead of airbrushing, then God help you.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 6, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> I mean its kinda the same (or less) amount of detail people put on some tiger fursuits.




I've never made a fursuit, but from looking at them, some tiger suits to me aren't -too- complicated.

Here's Egnur- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5716582/
Notice the minimal amount of stripes. It's obviously far less stripes than a real tiger and the stripes are not accurate to the real thing, but it's a little toony so the maker has some "artistic license" to make it look like a tiger while keeping the fun, cartoon look of it.

Aaand Zen- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3140083/
That one's a little more complicated. Still, it's not heavily detailed and again we see something more simplified than an exact accurate realism of a tiger.

Look here- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5978162/
There's an example of working with colors. There's enough color in the hair to be a unique marking but not enough to stand out like a sore thumb and look awkward. The colors work together and the character is believable even with dyed hair. 

I'm basing my opinions up there mostly about the character design and simplification. I've never made a suit, but those examples I gave are ones that I feel have designs that work very well for suiting.

Just curious here- Do you still actively draw him? I've seen many cases where a person tries SO SO HARD to create a unique character but ends up with colors and markings on a cliche animal (yes, like sparkledogs) that just look awkward, odd, and not well thought out. Did you really put a lot of thought into his design? Or did you just pick colors you like and put them on an animal you like?

I've had Tiger for 6 years, and she has only ever had two changes. However, I have seen SO many other characters with blue and green markings. I've seen a blue and green tiger fursuiter (Skittles, right?), a bright green hamster with blue stripes, a..I think a coyote? character with bright green main fur and navy blue markings. And even eversleep's fursona has some similar colors to mine. And personally, I don't think that makes Tiger any less unique.

I read that you used a wolf maker on dA. try going back to it and this time REALLY put thought about it. I've seen a purple and yellow character before and it worked SUPER well for her

TL;DR . Don't just put colors together to make it look unique. Characters are very special things (to me, at least) and I love to spend hours just playing with poses and expressions and colors with them. Make a character that's really meaningful to you, and if this is the design you choose, then so be it. Like I said, I can't force you to change this design. But a rethink of it might help you out in creating not just a suit but make him even more special to you.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 7, 2011)

I definitly want to make the purple a little lighter and less spots (Hopefully bigger also) im still playing around with the paws but i really like the tail (Losing the red) im thinking of only doing like 6-8 larger spots on the shoulder and hind leg/Hind quarter. also im still not very sure about the # or size of spots on the head im also playing around with the ears im thinking of making a long narrow snout and large long ears. Any suggestions for the paw pads claws and paws? My charecter is more mythical and realistic then toony. When designing him i kinda thought of a creepy crazy mythical creature more than a purple wolf. Im also thinking of giving him a long yellow snake-like tounge. Anything to help to this mythical effect?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 8, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> I definitly want to make the purple a little lighter and less spots (Hopefully bigger also) im still playing around with the paws but i really like the tail (Losing the red) im thinking of only doing like 6-8 larger spots on the shoulder and hind leg/Hind quarter. also im still not very sure about the # or size of spots on the head im also playing around with the ears im thinking of making a long narrow snout and large long ears. Any suggestions for the paw pads claws and paws? My charecter is more mythical and realistic then toony. When designing him i kinda thought of a creepy crazy mythical creature more than a purple wolf. Im also thinking of giving him a long yellow snake-like tounge. Anything to help to this mythical effect?



Alrighty, my thoughts.

I think that fewer and large spots would not only look cleaner, but much much easier on the eyes. And it would be much easier to draw from memory! The tail design is actually one that's seen in nature, and it looks very nice. I can see a narrow snout with large ears working, just be careful on the proportions- especially with the ears on the actual fursuit, they might be a little cumbersome to wear. Check out the ears on Fennec foxes and see if that's the kind of thing you'd like to incorporate.

As far as mythical goes, the design looks more "neon" than mythical. What makes a character's appearance mythical is a little deeper than just color. Right now, the colors just clash like crazy. It's certainly possible to have a purple mythical beast (there are purple dragons, maybe some lavender unicorns), but not with pure yellow AND bright green. Maybe a deeper purple and a richer gold. And that can apply to all aspects. Maybe the main body can be purple and the markings gold. Paw pads and claws could have a bronze look to them. As for markings, maybe give him some runic markings? As for the tongue, that could certainly work!

Google "mythical creature" and browse the results. You'll see the majority of the animals depicted do not have unnatural colors (excluding dragons). Look around at the aspects that these different creatures have, and try and find out what makes them mythical. It might even help you to learn about some beast lore/mythology.

I hope I've been able to help you. And, broken record here, if you don't want to make any changes I suggest, then don't. i don't want to force you to change your character design. These are just my thoughts about what might make a wolf look more mythical, other people may disagree and they have a definite right to. Insanity's design is still completely up to you!


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 8, 2011)

Update sorry bout the crappy quality tell me if i should use less spots


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 8, 2011)

Definitely an improvement.
The spot number's good, methinks.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks =3


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 8, 2011)

I would go more natural with the spot-shape, though. Vary them in size a little and don't make 'em perfectly round.

I like that number, though!


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 8, 2011)

Yea i will and thanks this will be alot easyier also =]


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 8, 2011)

OH MAN, looking so, so much better! Following up with Sparrowkin's comment on the spots, why not turn them into some runic markings? I know I mentioned it before, but maybe some runic markings to go along with varied spot sizes could add to the "mythical"-ness (ohey new word) of the design.

Even so. I think the design looks much cleaner now, definitely looking better.


----------



## Sar (Nov 9, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> Update sorry bout the crappy quality tell me if i should use less spots


Its a lot easier on the eye now. =)
I would say a few less spots but its up to you.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you and im almost ready to buy the fur and foam so im sticking to yellow and purple but still thinking about the pattern (Thinking of runic)


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 9, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> Thank you and im almost ready to buy the fur and foam so im sticking to yellow and purple but still thinking about the pattern (Thinking of runic)



You could try just drawing different designs/markings on their own and then apply them onto the design and see if you can find one that you like. :3


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok for some odd reason ive been thinking about anceint egypt... Maybe some hieroglifics on him?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 10, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> Ok for some odd reason ive been thinking about anceint egypt... Maybe some hieroglifics on him?



oooh, liking that idea! Cool cultural background, too. Maybe he could look like an Anubis of sorts? Ancient Egyptians had many half-animal gods. But yeah, it's a rich ancient culture and I bet you could find loads of awesome characteristics to deck out Insanity with.


----------



## Deo (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you going to sew the hieroglyphs on? Because painting those will probably make them look like crap. 

Fur moves, it's  a bunch of hairs. It doesn't retain a clear clean shape so small things like hieroglyphs would probably look like a very strange rash of blobby marks.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> Are you going to sew the hieroglyphs on? Because painting those will probably make them look like crap.
> 
> Fur moves, it's  a bunch of hairs. It doesn't retain a clear clean shape so small things like hieroglyphs would probably look like a very strange rash of blobby marks.



Ohsnap. I'd completely forgotten about the fursuit aspect of the thread. |D; Thanks for bringing that up, that's a really good point.


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> Ok for some odd reason ive been thinking about anceint egypt... Maybe some hieroglifics on him?


not sure. can you resubmit an image with them on?


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok im addicted to drawing Insanity now Lol and sorry i havent been on lately (school junk) and hes turned into a fox looking thing and his markings have really changed


----------



## shteev (Nov 18, 2011)

Maybe you could have the underbelly be a different colour? Perhaps a lighter purple?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2011)

Be prepared to sew in the spots.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea i suck at sewing but itll turn out fine


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 19, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> Yea i suck at sewing but itll turn out fine


Then WHY are you making a fursuit?!?


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 19, 2011)

Theres sumthin called a sewing machine and airbrush


----------



## israfur (Nov 19, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> Theres sumthin called a sewing machine and airbrush


Try to get someone you know to help you out, especially if they're skilled with the machine.
Going to a tailor may not be the best idea, if they hate furries they might fuck up your suit on purpose and expect you to pay full price.


----------



## ~Insanity~ (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea my friend is a good sewer


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 19, 2011)

~Insanity~ said:


> Theres sumthin called a sewing machine and airbrush



Yes, there are those things, but only for people who know how to use them. 

I suggest you get help from this friend of yours.


----------



## Kaluna (Nov 19, 2011)

Deo, I disagree, I've seen airbrushed on spots and patterns on all sorts of suits that look great. It's just about how careful and precise you are.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6187906

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5375085/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6726246/


It's totally possible. The color paint just needs to contrast well and the marking much be very precise and big enough to see from a distance. And the contrast part you need not worry about since you picked complementary colors.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 19, 2011)

^ To add to Kaluna's post..


Remember to make stencils of your shapes before you airbrush them.


----------

